# Eine Linie abrunden



## Xcurse (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte den Teil den ich rot eingekreist habe abgerundet haben. So ähnlich wie ich das mit dem Roten Strich dargestellt habe. Sollte aber richtig abgerundet sein und nicht so kacke wie ich das gemacht habe.

Hat einer vielleicht eine Idee?

Danke schon mal für eurer bemühen ;-)

EDIT:
ach ja, das sind 2 Ebenen. Einmal der graue Balken und einmal der orangefarbene Balken


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Februar 2004)

Versuchs mal mit dem Pfad-Tool.


----------



## talaron (28. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig weiter

Rechteck auf neuer Ebene und dam mit dem Pfadtool (Zeichenstift, Ankerpunkt und Punktumwandel Werkzeug) bearbeiten.


----------



## Xcurse (28. Februar 2004)

es hat funktioniert.

vielen dank


----------

